# Wie kann ich den Whois-Eintrag meiner Domain ändern?



## bernhardp (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo... Ich hab mir ne Domain registriert, wo meine Email-adresse im Whois nicht mehr korrekt ist. wie kann ich das ändern?

MfG Berndhard P


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2005)

Was um alles in der weiten Welt hat das denn mit HTML zu tun? 
Das wird wohl DeNIC oder dein Provider machen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Januar 2005)

Du musst dich an deinen Webspace-Provider wenden. Der kann deine Emailadresse austauschen.


----------

